# J B Yabsley Ludgate hill London



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Can any one help with information on J B Yabsley. Watch maker. I recently added one of his pocket watches to my collection, The only documented evidence I can find is that James used to be a manager for J W Benson. He left in 1877 to set up his own business, but didn't move too far setting up his business at 72 Ludgate Hill. Web searches have revealed a number of his watches having come up for sale, and his business still trading into the 1930.s. The watch I have found is a key set, and wind open face movement in a silver case. The case is in very good condition with gold hinges. For some reason it has never been stamped by an english assay office, and carries only the legend fine silver, and a serial number. the dust cover carries the name J B Yabsley 72 Ludgate Hill London. Thank you for looking.


----------

